# Can Anyone Help Me!



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

As you may know I've decided to sell some watches, following watches on E-Bay I have a good idea what the standard 9ct ones are worth, but I don't have a clue where to start with the more unique one!! If I describe it can you help me out? It's a JW Benson 18ct in its original box, with a JWB compliments slip, it comes with a snakeskin/leather affect nightstand (to make it into a bedside clock) it's in working order, has 2 keys and the outer and iner flaps are both hallmarked, it weighs 60 grams. Thanks!!


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

In my opinion, anything in the region of 500 pounds.

Although your best bet would be to take it to a professional watch maker/ repairer for a more precise evaluation.

Best of luck with it.

Regards


----------

